# What do you pull your boat with?



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

cmon guys, lets see what your pullin your boat with....Heres mine 99 F350 7.3 with 500,000 miles and still pulls like new and gets 22-24mpg


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn. That's boss.

2007 GMC Z71 5.3L V8 with active fuel management = 8 mpg! Next truck I get will def be a diesel!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a little **** V8 Tundra and an F-250 (which lives at the farm). Nothing like that freaking tank you have.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i pull my everglades, my horse traile and my gooseneck equipment trailer with this thing. 2011Denali HD duramax. this thing will pull up stumps.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

'04 F250 diesel. 18 MPG without load, about 1/2 that with the boat. Paul's truck is most definitly a beast. Seen it.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

2008 dodge truck with Hemi.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

my 97 S-10 Extended Cab, with the big boy 4.3! course it is a 12' aluminum that I can pick up and fits in the bed of my 94 Dodge 2500 Cummins. Dodge had 250k mi and Chev has 175k :001_huh:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The mileage is bad! That 1650 miles really hurt!!!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine is in the For Sale section. 2008 Sierra Denali.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If i had a trailer for my Carolina skiff J 16 i would pull it with this 2010 F250 diesel.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a 16' trailer and 40 hp that would go real nice on the J16, just don't have a boat worth a crap to go with them


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

1996 ford explorer had it since high-school out of commission right now needs radiator and serpentine belt replaced 


Damn Paul you really have that many miles on that beast?!! Ive seen it and would have never guessed it was a 99 with that many mile!!! seen it looks great still!! decent gas mileage too better then my vehicle .


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep, and she pulls just as hard as she ever has


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Joke thats a Clean Ford for 99... I've got an 06 GMC Crew cab with the 4.8,afew goodies and EFI Live..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a little trouble at the ramp, but other than that it works great.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Idk how this is going to work but with over 500rwhp it'll tow it, but I don't think I'll take the chance..... I just got the boat so I guess if my buddy's wanna go out on the boat, they better have a good hitch. :-(
My bride said to sell the stang and get a truck, not gonna happen.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

2010 freightliner cascadia 535 hp detroit desiel 13 speed eaton/fuller


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Not quite the hoss you got but my 5.7L V8 Tundra does the job on my 25 Gamefish


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ready for the 2011 August Keys trip with trailer trash loaded:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I have sometheing big to pull I use this 1987 SWEET ride!!!!













Anything else I gotta pull, I just use my baby!!! 2010 CHEVY!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Shes more like a race car but she pulls with supercharged horses.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I pull mine with my 1996 GMC 2500 Sierra. 6.5L Turbo Diesel getting 15 mpg towing and 130,000 miles on the odometer. :thumbup:


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

ROLLS ROYCE THATS HOW I ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bonehead senior (Jan 23, 2011)

2006 chevy 3500 Silverado crew cab long wheelbase 4wheel drive dually 26 ft sea chaser 200 hp twin yamahas 12 mpg


----------



## bonehead senior (Jan 23, 2011)

what kind of add on's do you have is it a 7.3 liter


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ford explorer.... anyone want to trade for a little S10 or something like it... want something small


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

friends pull mine, loaned my truck to son 6 mo ago, havent seen it since


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I always wanted a power stroke but I ended up with a triton 5.4 and it pulls plenty for what I need it for.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

14 ft boat, 6ft truck bed with tool box and rod rack! so like 10 ft sticks out


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha WOW.. I dont know I would'nt fill safe with that, I think I would have to get me one of those Harbor Frieght extender's for the tow package..


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

94 dodge ram 1500 called the beast 296,000/94 21 cape horn


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

bonehead senior said:


> what kind of add on's do you have is it a 7.3 liter


yes its a 99 7.3L with bully dog system, no cat, no mufflers, 6" smoke stacks, map fooler, 6" fabtech lift kit, 22.5" semi wheels, 06 front end conversion, 06 seats, 08 tailgate and tail lights, and way too much more to list, the wife has an 04 Harley Davidson F250 diesel, lifted on black 22's with 37" tires


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

03 Dodge 5.9 Cummins HO with 212k miles


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

02 F350 4x4 7.3 with 22.5 alcoas, but Paul you know this already. Haha! 
:thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Been waiting for you to chime in Steve, lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How you getting such good mpg Paul. And what do you consider high mileage with a diesel ??


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

it depends on the motor, the 7.3L powerstrokes are extremley reliable and are proven to get great gas mileage and last a lifetime, stock the trucks dont get wonderful mileage, once you open them up with air intake and exhaust with a programmer, your
set


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I decide to get one can you point me in the right direction with that stuff?


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

I drive mine about 50 miles round trip to work every day and I'm averaging 21mpg out of mine right now. Not bad for a 4x4 that will pull anything you want to hook it to with 6 people in the cab!:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you don't mind shareing twodogs how much did that beast set u back? 
My explorer gets 13 mph.


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

02 F-250 7.3L 235k miles


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

2005 Colorado Z71 pulls my 63 lb kayak. Booyah. Is this what they meant by tow package?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

2005 Dodge Ram 1500 with 5.7 Hemi


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul is ur truck 4x4?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ox, would'nt that be 6x6..... ahahah


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao good point very true lol!!


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, my tow vehicle is up for sale!!

If anyone is interested, check it out in the for sale section on the forum.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> it depends on the motor, the 7.3L powerstrokes are extremley reliable and are proven to get great gas mileage and last a lifetime, stock the trucks dont get wonderful mileage, once you open them up with air intake and exhaust with a programmer, your
> set


 please never say gas when you drive a diesel


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

just got the cummins. in the process of tires and wheels. it has the nv5600 and a few custom things. 250k miles on it and youd never know. getting about 23ish mpg all together. pulls night and day better than my 7.3 used to. i rode that ford hard and paid for it but i ended up getting tired of it and sold it. wish the cummins didnt come in that stupid dodge crate! my ford looked a lot better, but the cummins is a cummins.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

all i got to say is trust ya, but i gotta verify it!! lol


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> all i got to say is trust ya, but i gotta verify it!! lol


 
whatcha mean?


----------

